# From ulgly duckling to little beauty



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just wanted to show that some puppies take time to grow into them selves...Zari had very large eyes and was a tiny tot..she blossomed into a little beauty....even going thru ocular surgery did not dim her beauty....as with humans, not everyone is a little beauty from birth


----------



## dadsbrat (Feb 4, 2013)

ohh how cute she is!! bless her little heart.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You know, Kathleen, Zari has always been one of my favorites...her baby pics just make me love her even more. <3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

dadsbrat said:


> ohh how cute she is!! bless her little heart.


Thank you



lulu'smom said:


> You know, Kathleen, Zari has always been one of my favorites...her baby pics just make me love her even more. <3


 Thanks...
Zari was a not a true beauty in early puppyhood...but boy she bloom into a beautiful little lady...I think it is so important not to jump to conclusions about a puppies health status from pictures...that should be left to the veterinarians who are evaluating them in person.......
Zari has the best personality...a real little class clown....she is a clever little monkey....she makes our lives brighter every day, I hate to think we might have passed her over d/t comments made about her baby pics...that would have been a great loss in our lives for sure...I only bring this up as another member was worried about her pups health d/t comments made by someone over her pics....


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

She was never a ugly duckling! So adorable from start to finish! Very beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tiny said:


> She was never a ugly duckling! So adorable from start to finish! Very beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks...thats how I feel too...she stole my heart the first time I saw her at around 5 days old ....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally think she was absolutely adorable as a puppy! Just look at that adorable face. And what a beauty she is now too! :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww she's so beautiful!! Love her! Do you mind if I ask what happened to her eye? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hubby thinks I'm nuts...ok many think I'm nuts , lol, but I really do see every 
puppy as cute. Same as babies. Zari was precious, besides what is beautiful in
one person's eyes isn't in another's, there will always be people who see ugliness
even in the most precious of things. All we can do is love our fur kids for who
they are, not for what others think of them based on looks. I did not read what
you are referring to, I've missed quite a bit on here, this is just my 2cents based
on personal opinion.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey little Zari! You are a beauty, inside and out!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Zari was beautiful from the beginning and she still is! Thank you for sharing her pictures with us!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am sorry but I see a precious little puppy and a beautiful girl Chi, where is the ugly duckling?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Aww, she's a doll. Looks like a little alien as a baby- a very cute alien. 

Don't let what others say sway you. Even the most "lovely" dogs get comments about their appearance and there is always someone who is a naysayer.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think she was a beauty as a pup, as she is now! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Tiny said:


> She was never a ugly duckling! So adorable from start to finish! Very beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I love her baby face. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww she's so beautiful!! Love her! Do you mind if I ask what happened to her eye?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't mind at all...Zaris litter mate traumatized her cornea with its toenail...we thought that what was caused her loss of vision but when seen by the ophthalmologist, it turned out she was blind from birth...and the corneal scarring was secondary....then at 1 1/2 yrs old she had a major bleed into the anterior chamber and developed juvenile glaucoma...as the eye was non visual, the ophthalmologist advised enucleation...she had a bit of a tough time for 2 days post-op d/t edema but after that was right back to her old playful self..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful girl! My huly was always handsome to me 3 weeks old to surgery to only having one eye he is my Handsome boy! Zari is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have never seen a pic of Zari from when she still had both eyes. I really love the pic of her in the green collar. She was the cutest baby puppy too, she looks like a little cartoon character! So teeny tiny! I adore her colour too, and she is one of the few Chis that has stayed the same colour all her life.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry! I just looked at her puppies pictures and to me she was a _beautiful puppy!_ \. And she is even more of a beauty now.

You cant judge by pictures alone! But wow, was she tiny!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

this picture was taken when she was in the hospital by our vet...I love it !


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

nabi said:


> this picture was taken when she was in the hospital by our vet...I love it !


That is just beyond precious!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

She's so cute I want to munge her all up! Does she have sight in her good eye?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Zari is beautiful!!! She is lucky to have you. =)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> She's so cute I want to munge her all up! Does she have sight in her good eye?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thankfully Zari seems to have very good vision , unfortunately Izzy has poor near vision in her sighted eye and now has developed a cataract in that eye...she also now has KC Sicca which is being controlled with cyclosporin ung as she is at high risk for corneal ulcers and glaucoma...both of the girls see the ophthalmologist twice a year regularly...Izzy is seeing her at 2 month intervals right now d/t the KCSicca...the only problem they both exhibit is with depth perception so their food must be on a flat surface and for Izzy her small clear water dish must be filled to the brim or she doesn't realize there is water in it...so we are always filing it up !


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

There is no such thing as an ugly Chihuahua in my opinion. What a beautiful girl she is and that puppy pic is just tooooo adorable for words.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Never an ugly duckling... always beautiful... right from the start! And look at how she has blossomed in your care!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Love the baby picture !! she was such a wee one ! She did stay a pretty red....thanks for such a nice post.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Precious girl.....so glad you can share your lives with each other!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

She's a beautiful little lady, a real credit to you x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

